# Rigid Industries Lights



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I just put two Dually lights on my rear bumper to help unloading my boat in the darks.

I also reaplced my two MudBuddy lights on the bow of my duck boat with an E-Series 10 inch light bar.

These lights are pricey, but their quality is excellent. The light output is far above the regualr lights that I've been using with decreased draw on the battery. I had two people stop me after the hunt last weekend and ask what kind of light was on the front of my boat.

rigidindustries.com

Buck


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I've had the ones on my truck a couple of months. Only had one chance to use the light bar on my boat, but it was extremely impressive. The marsh I hunt has a combination of tight canals and open water with islands. The light bar made running in the dark much easier. The lights are bullet proof. Wiring is very simple and they come with a wiring harness.

Buck


----------



## M.Schmidt (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a 10" led combo on the front of my MM boat that I am very impressed with. So I put a 4" led flood inside my topper for when I am backing up the boat. Best $$ spent and should have bought them years ago!!


----------



## kjrockohld (Mar 6, 2012)

I have two Dually's as headlights on my boat. Love Love Love them.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Rigid lights are great, but here is another alternative for half the price, and they make outstanding waterproof LED lights also. 

http://www.bluewaterled.com/catalogdetails.php?id=58


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

After using the lights all season I am just as impressed. The light bar on the front of my boat is so bright that it allows running at full plane (27 mph) and not having to worry about islands, etc. I also use the duallys on my rear bumper more often than expected. Very bright and very high quality.

Buck


----------



## kjrockohld (Mar 6, 2012)

Have you seen the new A - Series light they came out with? They would be great in the boat in early mornings trying to set the blind up.

https://www.rigidindustries.com/category-s/199.htm

They have pictures somewhere on there site of a bass boat (one they sponsor) with a bunch of them, they look sweet, but expensive. I think that bluewater company that meleagris posted has something similar.


----------



## LaurenceLopez (Jun 9, 2013)

Buck Mann said:


> I just put two Dually lights on my rear bumper to help unloading my boat in the darks.
> 
> I also reaplced my two MudBuddy lights on the bow of my duck boat with an E-Series 10 inch light bar.
> 
> ...


Which lights are you using? Can you share some pics? I am looking to get led or hid lights for my boat. Can you share some thought which one is best and affordable...Waiting for reply


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)




----------



## Spa City (Jan 7, 2004)

I bought the new A series and mounted two in the sidewall of a Ford F250 truck bed [between 3 hole dog box and tailgate] so that I'd have light while airing in the dark. I'm very impressed with their quality and amount of light they provide.


----------

